# ¡y los 1000 de paquita, que se cuentan triple!



## totor

*¿cómo es esto?

¿todos cumplen el mismo día?​*
*¡felices 1010, paquita!​*


----------



## Domtom

¡¡Felicidades Paquita por tus *3240* *posts*!!

Porque no son más de 1000 posts solamente, que ya es mucho también, sino que antes tenías otro nombre, con el que llegaste a los 2237.

Muchas gracias por ayudarnos respondiendo siempre con sencillez y espíritu de servicio, y con la garantía de tener ante sí a una profesora nativa.

Alucino con los enlaces que nos das muy a menudo. De forma rápida encuentras muchas páginas e imágenes muy interesantes y encantadoras, que vienen en apoyo de tus mensajes o de los de los demás.

También he de decir que Paquita conoce muy bien la comarca en donde vivo, así como Barcelona. Es un honor.

¡Que llegues pronto a 3200 más!

Molt petons d’en Lluís


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¡Felicidades *Paquita*!
Déjame que te diga que pese al aspecto severo de tu avatar -sonrisa circunspecta, mirada inquisidora y gafas de concha- y tus mensajes "telegráficos=cortos=severos=eficientes=es lo que hay" de los que es imposible desvincular tantos años "enseñando=batallando=disfrutando", creo que se esconde una persona sensible, tímida, honesta, entusiasta y perseverante...
¡Gracias por estar ahí!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Felicidades/Félicitations à notre chère Limousine                                               (et oui, elle n´habite pas n´importe où Paquit&!).

Que dire de celle qui a réponse à tout. Qui m'oblige à me lever tôt pour tenter,        en vain, de lui piquer quelques réponses! 
Vous êtes sûrs qu'ils ne sont pas deux?. Elle me rappelle un tel *Josep *qui lui ressemblait un peu (aurait-elle un frère jumeau?). S'ils travaillent à deux, ce           ne serait pas juste pour nous autres mortels qui avons déjà du mal à suivre.

_Muchos besos para Paquit& y su gemelo_
_de parte de Tina e Iglesia (mon ombre à moi)._


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Mais, mais, mais ! Pourquoi j'ai un K d'avance moi ?   
Pas le temps de t'en faire un autre ce soir, ça viendra plus tard... Ou alors...  Ou alors... je te sors un copier/coller de la famille « Paquitka » de derrière les fagots, ça t'irait ? 

Bon, c'est pas tout ça, mais j'en oublierais presque de t'engu te gronder moi : tu sais plus où est le forum Français Seulement, ou quoi ? C'est pourtant pas compliqué à trouver... Ou tu attends de recevoir ça ? L'espagnol, toujours l'espagnol ! Tu nous oublies ! 

Au plaisir de te relire un peu plus ! 

Bisettes.


----------



## Calamitintin

D'accord avec Karineuh, tu nous oublies ! Cela dit, bravo pour ton 1er millier de paquiposts ! Victor a déjà dit à peu près tout ce qu'on en pensait, je vais pas recommencer ! 
Bisous


----------



## Paquita

Una se acuesta tranquila y serena, sabiendo por experiencia que es inútil esperar preguntas, -un viernes por la noche, la gente suele ir de marcha y no pedir traducciones o aclaraciones en WR. A la mañana siguiente, abre las congrats para ver lo recibido por los amigos y ¡Zas ! da con un montón de mensajes escritos precisamente esta noche... ¡Qué ilusión!

 Muchas gracias a todos...

A ti, entrañableTotor, que has iniciado este hilo : te veo muy poco por "el desfase horario" (palabra que aprendí aquí, hace dos días...), pero siempre con gusto.

A ti, Lluís,  siempre fiel, un amigo más en mi querida Catalunya. Tengo que desengañarte : los enlaces, páginas, imágenes que encuentro nunca las hubiese sabido encontrar de no haber estado aquí. En el foro fue donde me lo enseñasteis todo, a buscarlos, y a ponerlos ¿Te acuerdas Gévy, de nuestro primer PM ? "le boulet !!!!" ....

Víctor, pero ¿dónde has estado? Espero que hayas notado, aunque no me dices nada, que ahora no falta ni un acento en las À, las É. Incluso sé hacer Â, pero nunca ha podido encajar en ningún mensaje hasta hoy... Te lo debo a ti. Y ya sabes lo arduo que fue para que lo admitiera....

Tina, qué pena no poder sino añadir "Coincido con Iglesia" los días que te levantas antes que yo ...  Pero es un placer leerte. Si supieras el mogollón de vocabulario que me enseñaste sin saberlo... ¿ Has pensado algún día que cuando te dejo contestar, es que... ¡ no sé !? 

Karine, encore un flipbook !!!! mais tu vois, je progresse... je l'ai écrit sans regarder (j'espère ne pas m'être trompée...) c'est le premier pas, les autres suivront, promis. Tu auras ta patate à dix doigts pour tes 10 000 posts... Non, je ne vous oublie pas, je passe vous voir souvent, mais je n'écris plus. Vous le faites beaucoup mieux que moi... Mais je vais peut-être changer mon fusil d'épaule, cela ferait tant de plaisir à Tina que je lui laisse un peu d'espace...

Cal, oh si, oh si, recommence !!!. Quel plaisir de vous lire tous au réveil...

Merci du plaisir d'être avec vous tous....


----------



## Cintia&Martine

¡Que dire de plus!

- que tes réponses son un festival de sagesse?
- que tes interventions sont un bouquet de gentillesse?
- que tes observations sont un concert de bons conseils?
- que tes explications sont une démonstration de rigueur?
- que tes réparties son une exhibition de bonne humeur?
- que tes... (je sèche là)

Bref ta présence parmi nous est un grand classique des forums .

Un beso
Martine


----------



## Paquita

Merci Martine, tes compliments me vont droit au coeur ...Et tu vois, encore une chose nouvelle que j'apprends, grâce à toi ...Il est où ce théatre Donald Cardwall ???? C'est où, ça Draveil ? Il faudrait un anniv' tous les jours pour parfaire son savoir ...

Un gros, gros bisou...


----------



## Eva Maria

Ma Paquitá,

Ma gourmet, gourmande et goliarde préferée! Délicieuses félicitations!

¿Qué haríamos sin tu agradable presencia, tus hermosas palabras, sans voir ton escargotin vert de bibliotèque avec son visage souriant (y, sobre todo, con tus links a maravillosas recetas y fotos de gargantuescos y pantagruélicos festines!)?

Ya sabes que te queremos mucho! (Moi aussi!)

Petons & Bisous!

Eva Maria

Chiss, forer@s! Sospecho que nuestra queridísima Françoise-Josep-Paquita se cambió el nick sólo para que la felicitáramos más veces! Jijijijijijijijijiji!


----------



## Paquita

EVITA, ¿ para qué desvelar todos mis secretos que pensaba compartir a solas contigo ?

Moltes gràcies i molt petons


----------



## Punky Zoé

Tu as beau essayer de brouiller les pistes, Paquit&, on t'a reconnue après ta cure de jouvence  !
(même quand tu délaisses le forum FS - oui, je sais, je sais, c'est un complot . Tu finiras bien par craquer et nous revenir ...) 

  Donc je fête simultanément ton premier postiversaire et ton premier trois mille ! 

Bisous
PZ
​


----------



## Paquita

Punky, j'ai envie de te répondre "et ta soeur" mais ça pourrait être mal interprété !!!

Mille mercis ou trois mille à ton gré, mais d'aucuns risquent de n'y rien comprendre...

Cure de jouvence ??? l'avatar n'a pas changé, pourtant ...

Complot ??? c'est quoi ça, QUI??? des noms !!!

Bisous


----------



## GURB

1000 y...un largo pico
Il n'y a guère que pour Paquita que je suis capable de délaisser un match de rugby pour me joindre à l'hommage qu'elle mérite.
Paquita, je l'ai connue sur un autre forum où elle dispensait son savoir et ses conseils avisés à des élèves en difficulté. Puis, la méchante, elle les a abandonnés, les laissant éplorés, _"con ansias_ _y congojas"_. _Salieron perdiendo, salimos ganando; perdieron el oro y nos dejaron el oro, nos dejaron a Paquita_ (que le bon maître me pardonne cette mauvaise paraphrase). Comme quoi, et n'en déplaise aux savants économistes, une perte peut générer un bénéfice.
Mais Paquita c'est surtout une pédagogue dans l'âme doublée d'une magicienne, pour qui l'ordinateur fait office de baguette magique. Relisez ses posts; ils sont extraordinaires. Elle donne rarement la solution directement; elle dit: _mira aquí,_ _mira este_ _enlace,_ _clique sur ce lien_ etc... et tu verras Montmartre...et le "forero" émerveillé a la réponse qu'il cherchait devant ses yeux éblouis. A l'instar de feu le commissaire Bourrel, il peut s'exclamer: _mais c'est bien sûr!_
Je retourne au rugby, allez la France et vive Paquita.
Je t'embrasse.


----------



## Paquita

"Je retourne au rugby" menteur !!!
 Ça fait dix minutes que le match est fini et le prochain n'est qu'à 20h40.... Faut pas m'la faire : j'en ai un à la maison qui est un vrai chrono : si à cette heure là il jardine, tu peux lui faire confiance : pas de match !!!

Et tu t'imagines après ça qu'on va croire tout ce que tu racontes ?????

Et d'abord, qu'est-ce que t'en sais que j'ai abandonné mes petits au profit des grands hein ? T'en as fait autant !! Et pui, c'est pas vrai, c'est bien là le drame !!! C'est pas WR ou ... c'est WR et ...

Allez, bon , merci quand même...

Et de gros bisous.

Au fait , je te rappelle que pour les raisons que tu connais, j'aime bien _certains _matchs de tennis...quand les _joueurs_ en valent la peine !


----------



## Gévy

!Paquit&, Paquit&, Paquit&! ¡Hourraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!

J'arrive un peu tard et tout le monde t'a dit mille jolies choses... bon alors, me reste à dire les moches, ou quoi ????

Bon, puisque c'est mon lot, j'assume, voilà la liste, préparez-vous:

- La Paquit&, elle a assassiné mon copain Josep, zas !, y'a coupé la tête, la vache !!! Elle a usurpé son avatar, mine de rien. Dieu merci, elle a pas pu lui piquer ton petit pécule de messages, bien fait. Plus que mille et quelques, tralala... non mais faut pas pousser quand même ! En plus, elle imite son style, qui était excellent, et paf, elle fait encore mieux que lui, c'est un comble ! 

- Elle répond aux gens !!! Ah, c'est du propre ! Oh la répondeuseuh, elle est amoureuseuh, nananéreuh, gnagnganaeuh... C'est pas poli de répondre aux gens, elle m'a dit ma maman à moi. Ah bon ? Sauf si ils vous questionnent ? Euhhhh, alors, bon oui, ça passe pour cette fois, mais bon quand même faire gaffe... Et vas-y que j'te réponde. et vas-y que j'te réponde... et toujours super bien... ça m'éverve à la fin ! 

- Elle a toujours le boyau de la rigolade, voui, voui, sur CE forum, ça ne va pas du tout ça. C'est un forum SÉRIEUX ! Ici on n'est pas là pour apprendre en s'amusant, nan, nan, on est là pour suer, trimer, en baver, se désespérer, s'arracher les cheveux, pleurer, tirer la langue. A la baguette, au fouet même : en file par deux, prenez vos distances, une, deux, une, deux... Pas de dissidence, madame Paquit&, je vous prie, essayez de prendre un air bougon de temps en temps, que diable !

- C'est une langue de vipère ! Langue bifide, double, deux langues, quoi, une qui parle en espagnol, l'autre en français, pas de heurts entre les deux, maîtrise parfaite du processus, c'est diabolique ça ou je ne m'y connais plus. Cher Torquemada, es-tu là pour remettre dans le droit chemin (avec tes petits outils sympas) cette sorcière, suppôt de Satan...?

Bref, voilà, comme vous voyez, j'ai eu vraiment beaucoup de mal à faire ce que je devais faire. Mais bon, maintenant vous êtes prévenus. 

Bisous quand même (c'est pas ma faute, on m'a obligée à dire du mal sur toi ! Tu m'en veux pas, hein, toujours copines, allez... fais pas cette tête, aujourd'hui c'est ta fête !) 

Gévy

PS: Totor a été le premier à deux minutes près, deux fils t'ont été ouverts en même temps et je les ai fusionnés, la preuve ? le titre en haut du message de Domtom...


----------



## Paquita

T'en vouloir à toi ? Gévy, mi Gévy de mi "arma" el ... del foro, que con tu ... mágica consigues encenderme el Pc cada vez que trato de escabullirme desconectándolo ... ¿acusarme de rencor?¡ Qué va ! Agradecida, que estoy, agradecidísima...

¿Cómo? ¿ Que no puede ser ? ¿No te acuerdas que me lo confesaste tú algún día ¿ o fue a mi gemelo? ¿ Y qué te creías? ¿ que él y yo no chismorreábamos ? ¿ Y que estabas a salvo, oculta detrás de los PM ?

¿Quieres que pegue aquí todos los PM tuyos que recibí, para que se enteren los demás????? 

Ah, ya no las tienes todas contigo ¿eh? La señora tiembla, niega "no, no fui yo..." ¿A que te inventas una gemela ? Venga, atrévete.. Claro, lo hice antes que tú. Otra vez, la tortuga y l aliebre. ... (Seguro que ésta ya la habías olvidado, ¿verdad?

Al grano..

Gracias a ti mi casa es cada día más un desastre por dentro y por fuera. 

Muchas gracias Gévy !

Te olvidaste de una cosa : mi gran bondad.

Te perdono para que sigas inundando el foro de tus risas, tus besos y tu amistad. Y como dice Gurb 

*"Gévy, je t'adore !"*​


----------



## Tina.Irun

cela ferait tant de plaisir à Tina que je lui laisse un peu d'espace...

¡No me hagas esa faena Paquit&! Me sentiría muy sóla.             Además el grupo de chicas te necesitamos para respetar la famosa paridad. 
Les hommes, ici, ont du caractère (ce pourquoi on les aime d´ailleurs)    et nous avons besoin de toi qui leur en impose : Gurb a même raté quelques minutes du match de rugby pour te féliciter!


----------



## Gévy

Jajaja, Paquit&, moi aussi je t'adore, la preuve, tiens je te fais ce petit cadeau.

Zut, c'est vrai que depuis que tu es sur le forum tu ne sais plus comment on se sert de ce bidule, attends, voilà.

Oh, regarde ce que j'ai trouvé, ça va te plaire !

Maintenant, sûr que je suis ta mascotte préférée.

ADVERTENCIA:
À UTILISER SEULEMENT QUAND TOUS LES FORISTES DORMENT !!!!

*BISOUS, BISOUS*


----------



## Paquita

Gévy said:


> , tiens je te fais ce petit cadeau.


 
 Eh, là, pas si vite, il manque ... !!!! 

 Ben quoi, on m'a dit que c'est ma fête alors je demande ce qu'il me plaît ...

Il parait que ma femme de ménage manque de classe, pourtant j'en ai déjà refusé une , puis une autre et même une troisième... Mais fort heureusement Martine veillait au grain !!! Elle a fait le tour de ses amis et là, je ne vous dis pas !!!! La perle !!!!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Vous avez bientôt fini de papoter, les filles! ¡Así no hay quién duerma!


----------



## Paquita

..Pero si aún no has oído nada, Víctor. Aguarda un rato que nos juntemos todas...


----------



## geve

Moi le post de Gévy m'a fait peur alors j'écrirai juste en tout petit : Félicitations Josep ! 

Hein, quoi ? M'ai trompé de fil ? Ah pardon... La fatigue sans doute, qui me faire prendre des lépidoptères binoclards pour des foreras 5 étoiles... Bon, ben j'y vais alors.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

geve said:


> Moi le post de Gévy m'a fait peur alors j'écrirai juste en tout petit : Félicitations Josep !
> 
> Hein, quoi ? M'ai trompé de fil ? Ah pardon... La fatigue sans doute, qui me faire prendre des gastéropodes binoclards pour des foreras 5 étoiles... Bon, ben j'y vais alors.


¡Qué miedo! C'est pas un gastéropode c'est un ver à soie !


----------



## Paquita

*Tu as raison, Karine c'est un ver à MOI !!!! (oui, bof )*

*... et j'ai pas peur, moi, j'écris en GROS ...*


----------



## geve

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> ¡Qué miedo! C'est pas un gastéropode c'est un ver à soie !


Mais de quoi tu parles, Karine ?  Qui a parlé de gastéropode ?

 

Très bon, le verre à toi !


----------



## Antpax

Merci beaucoup pour t´aide, c´est toujour un plaisir povoir partager posts avec toi.

Ant.

Si´l vous plait, excusez mon français, il y a beaucopu du temps que je ne le parle pas. Je crois que seulement escrit en français pour les felicitations.


----------



## jierbe31

Bonjour à vous toutes et tous,

Bonjour à notre Paquit& nationale, la seule, l'unique, l'irremplaçable.

Et pardonnez-moi si j' arrive ici comme un cheveu dans la soupe... Beurk !

Mais il se trouve que Paquit& et moi avons oeuvré jadis sur certain site rapidement devenu infréquentable à notre goût et où cependant nous nous sommes virtuellement rencontrés. 
Eh oui hélas, çe genre de site existe. Si, si, je vous assure. Même que ça se dit "premier site d'entraide" ou quelque chose de même acabit... Re beurk !

Or donc, à vous lire, laborieusement quand c'est de l'espagnol et davantage encore quand c'est du catalan (j'en vois qui n'ont vraiment aucune pitié pour le pauvre "gabach" que je suis), or donc, disais-je, j'en déduis que l'on fête aussi la 1000 ème ici, comme au théâtre.

Alors, et même si j'arrive après l'averse, Paquit&, je te donne rendez-vous au prochain millier.
Surtout ne change rien à ton style, ta faconde, ton humour,on t'aime pour ça aussi et moi aussi, pardi !

Et pour tout ce que tu m'as déjà appris ici et ailleurs, du fond du coeur, *MERCI* !

Gros poutous audo-haut-garonnais.

Et plus que jamais, Allez les bleus !


----------



## Tximeleta123

Bueno Paquita...¿pero qué es ésto?. Me voy un fin de semana fuera y ¡mira la que has liado!.

Aprovecharé la oportunidad para agradecerte esos desayunos "deliciosos" a los que me invitas.

Todo iba bien entre nosotras, hasta que me dijiste... y claro, yo... me alejé. 

Tengo que preguntarte ésto...¿cómo es que por las mañanas yo me levanto así y tu ya, sin embargo, estás así?

Vamos, ¡confiesa! tu no paras de entrenar y documentarte ¿eh? Díme, ¿qué libro tienes en la mesita de noche? 

Cualquier lugar es bueno para entrenar la mente y tu cuerpo ¿no?

No admites un segundo de descanso. En cuanto alguien tiene una duda, tu te pones a trabajar, aunque sean las 7:00 a.m. Tu "erre que erre" con tus apuntes. 
No hay problema informático que te impida participar ni virus que se te resista (aunque los inicios no fueron fáciles).

Todo el día resolviendo dudas a los demás y no vale como excusa que ...

Pero mira, yo encantada de tenerte siempre disponible. 

Pues eso, guapa...que 

Musu bat


----------



## Paquita

Tximeleta ¿se puede saber lo que te he hecho yo para que me trates tan mal ? Tengo los zigomáticos hechos un desastre, las gafas borrosas de resoplar en ellas de tanto reir, y no te digo más para no hablar de cosas dudosas... que te puedes imaginar. ¡ Qué creatividad ! ¡ Qué festival de imágenes y qué literatura ! ¡ y qué bien se está aquí , disfrutando de todo ello !

Te había preparado un regalito, lo cuidé para ti, día tras día, le di del desayuno que te hice probar a ti, hice cuanto pude para que fuera el más bonito posible, pero no sé lo que le pasó. Tú que al parecer sabes de estas cosas, dime, ¿ es grave ? ¿ lo podrás remediar ? ¿ No es contagioso al menos, eh ? Toma, es para ti, con cariño.

Un besote gordo Paquit&


----------



## Paquita

Jean , 

Galant comme tu es , tu ne m'en voudras pas d'avoir fait passer une femme avant toi. Non, non, tu n'arrives pas après l'averse. tu ne risques pas, c'est la sécheresse, tu ne savais pas ? L'essentiel est d'arriver, n'est-ce pas, quels que soient les moyens utilisés pour parvenir à ses fins !!!

Ton merci me va droit au coeur, (aïe) mais ne me comble pas = il n'est pas dégradé !! Penses-y pour mon 2000.. sinon je vais me fâcher, je vais claquer la porte, je vais promettre de ne plus revenir, fini, jamais, niet, nothing, nada, nichts... et tu sais ce que ça veut dire quand je dis ça !!!

Allez à tout à l'heure, ici, ailleurs, qu'importe, puisque tu es toujours sur mon chemin ...

Grosses bises


----------



## Tximeleta123

Bueno, ¿y qué tal con el regalo de Gévy? ¡qué no dices nada!

¡Ten cuidado que esos aparatos son muy peligrosos! 

Para que veas que yo no soy tan "bicho" como Gévy te voy a hacer un regalo super chulo. Un teléfono móvil de última generación ¡con juegos y todo!

Besitos

*P.D.: ¡Esta Martine sí que sabe hacer regalos! .Yo quiero uno igual para mí (mi cumple es ...¿mañana?)*


----------



## Paquita

Si me obligas pasarme horas contestándote, ¿cómo quieres que me dé tiempo a estrenar el regalo de Gévy??? 

Además, todavía está en la caja esperando a que el regalo de Martine me lo abra....No lo voy a hacer yo, faltaría más...


----------



## achocolu

Félicitations Mumu pour ce millieme message !!

Nul doute qu'il y en aura bien d'autres... 

Si j'avais du t'expliquer tout ca il y a 10 ans quand tu me demandais ce qu'on pouvait faire avec un pc, et il y a 5 ans avec internet, tu ne m'aurais pas cru 

Et si qqun m'avait dit que tu deviendrais un membre a part entiere d'un forum, si serieux soit il, je crois que je n'y aurais pas cru non plus  !!

Bon courage a toi et a toute la troupe!
Ton pougnou qui t'aime fort


----------



## Paquita

Merci Nico... je ne pensais vraiment pas te retrouver ici ...Y'en a un qui en fera une tête quand il saura....

À quand tes 1000 ???

petit cadeau...

Gros bisous


----------



## chics

Bonjour!!!

Que vengo, que vengo... ¡uf! que me voy un finde de nada y cuando vuelvo me encuentro todo esto... Lo peor es que ya todos me han quitado lo que quería decir, un poquito cada uno, y encima mejor. Siempre me pasa en el foro francés, pero aquí... Bueno, Paquita, que muchísimas felicidades por tu cumpleposts y por usurpar al Josep ese, que seguro que en su momento debió de ser duro esperar las reacciones de los demás ¿lo notarán? ¿me pegarán? pero no, ya ves que te perdonamos todo, y a mí al menos también me guata más tu nuevo nombre.

Ah, pero veo que además has engañado a algunos compis, eso de "seria"... ¡¡¡¡jajajá!!!!. Y eso de "buena", que te atribuyes tú misma... aún me acuerdo del día que se me ocurrió comentarte que tenía que ir al dentista, y que no me gusta mucho, todo el día me bombardeaste todo el día con fotos horribles y asquerosas de dientes podridos y cosas así... Aaagh! No veas qué miedo cuando llegué, y la dentista: "no lo entiendo, no lo entiendo...".

Muchos besos.


----------



## Paquita

¡ Vaya memoria, Chics, la tuya ! ni me acordaba del episodio de la ....

Por cierto, si tanto miedo te daba ir a verla, podías habértelas apañado de otra forma, ¿no ?

Bueno, claro, en Francia no lo hacemos así, ya que solemos decir, "les dentistes ne sont pas faits pour les chiens"


Además, ni me acordaba... Por algo será, ¿no?

¿ Te dolió "Munch" ?

Y por cierto, dime ¿quién fue? ¿ Paquita o Josep? Porque al fin y al cabo, una no es responsable de la malevolencia del otro... Ésta es la ventaja de ser polifacético.... 

A ver si no habría un clono en alguna parte del que se podrían valer los dos, por si acaso tienes que volver..

¡Ánimo mujer que no pasa nada !

Un petó, i adeu

Edit : À la réflexion et sur suggestion de Gévy, ce ne pouvait pas être Josep, c'était un "chicot" trop gentil ... Alors qui ?


----------



## chics

Ñññ.. ahora siempre vas a decir que todo es culpa siempre de ese Josep, ¡ni que fueras el doctor Jekyll! 

Oh, oh, oh, el gusano verde sabio y simpático se convierte en bruja malvada que ensucia su casa con la escoba...


----------



## Paquita

chics said:


> Oh, oh, oh, el gusano verde sabio y simpático se convierte en bruja malvada que ensucia su casa con la escoba...


 
¿ así ?


----------



## Cristina.

Toutes mes félicitations, Paquita Chocolatera! Mieux vaut tard que jamais. 
Ten cuidado, no te vaya a pasar lo que al gusanillo del anuncio de los donuts.
Muchas gracias por tu sapiencia y la ayuda que prestas en el foro francés-español, y hay que ver tu dominio del español, parece que seas nativa, oye.


----------

